# Cyclone Coaster/Rolling Relics Yosemite Valley Ride.



## cyclingday (May 12, 2014)

Ok, I just checked the weather calendar, and it's going to be 79 degrees and sunny for the Yosemite Valley ride this Saturday.
So, load up the bikes and bring em up, because I can just about guarantee that this will be one of the most scenic rides you've ever been on.
What could be cooler, than riding your bike, with some of the highest cliffs and waterfalls in North America as the backdrop?
I have always thought that staging a vintage bike ride in Yosemite National Park would be a classic, so I'm very pleased to see that the weather is going to be perfect.
Let's ride!


----------



## island schwinn (May 13, 2014)

i can't believe more people aren't going.this is a ride i've dreamed of for many years.yosemite is smack dab in the middle for all north and south folks.
come on out and i'll grill you up a chunk of carne asada with grilled onions,bell peppers,and tortillas.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2014)

I'd love to go but it's freaking 6hrs away! Where you guys staying? Or are you guys camping? A bear might steal my bike!


----------



## island schwinn (May 13, 2014)

the bears will be too busy getting fed by all the ignorant tourists feeding them by the"do not feed the bears" signs,so your bike will be safe.i think it's a bit closer than 6 hours though


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2014)

So is it just for the day or you guys staying over?


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2014)

Some us from the south will be driving up on Friday and staying over for the ride on Saturaday, then driving back on Sunday.
The guys from north central, could probably get an early start in the morning, and just make a day of it.
I think it only takes a couple of hours to get there from the greater Fresno area.
If I remember right, it's about a five hour drive from SoCal.
It will probably be a really fun day. There's about 12 miles of easy riding with stops along the way for short hikes to view the waterfalls and features.
There are a few lunch choices scattered around the valley, so there's no need to pack a lunch unless you want to.
I've rented bikes and ridden the trails before, and it is ideal for single speed cruisers.
Most of the riding trails are off highway and paved. So, it's very pleasant riding among the pines with the sounds of the cascading waterfalls.


----------



## island schwinn (May 15, 2014)

and don't forget the fresh grilled carne asada after the ride


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> and don't forget the fresh grilled carne asada after the ride




Now that sounds good!
I"ll be the guy standing in line behind Yogi and Boo Boo.


----------



## slick (May 15, 2014)

Bring lights for an evening spin before the bears and mountain lions come out!


----------



## TheSaint (May 16, 2014)

The Trip is a Diversion for the Real Purpose of the Journey....
Show us who won the Bike Collector Cage Match in Modesto for the 1940 SuperDeluxe Canti Autocycle with Mismatched Brake Levers....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2014)

That would be B*** W******


----------



## Djshakes (May 16, 2014)

I spoke with one of the two guys bidding on it.  That's right, only two guys showed up.  The guy there did mention the name above but he wasn't there personally.  It wouldn't make sense for the person you mentioned above to pay what he did as there would be NO meat left on the bone and the person above is not someone that keeps bikes.  Very interesting.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2014)

I agree, I'll believe it when I see it. He's already looking for parts to complete it and that makes even more sense


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2014)

kinda curious if it was a local or foreigner.i don't know anyone near here that would lay down that kind of money on a bike.especially with farming season in full swing.


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2014)

The journey has begun, with a stop in Santa Clarita, to partake in the festivities for the start of stage 6 of the Amgen Tour of California cycling race.
I was able to spot some of my Heroes and Peter Sagan ( one of the fastest men on two wheels)even commented that He really liked Schwinnja's 1940 Schwinn built BF Goodrich Streamliner.


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2014)

just a day trip for me.leaving around 5 am and cruising to the park.taking the high road out 120 for a more scenic and uncrowded drive.140 off 99 is mostly flat for quite a ways if i remember.
if one of you snagged that bike,120 is the best way to the oakdale area,and real close to slick and me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2014)

if you didn't make it, you missed out!


----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2014)

A good time was had by all.
 Thanks, for the pictures, Scott. I'm sure, that more will be posted, once everybody fully recovers from the hike to the top of Vernal Falls.
 I know, I'm feeling my age after that one. 
 I'd like to throw out a huge thank you to everybody that made the effort and expense to be there. Especially to Brian and Carlos as well as the rest of the Rolling Relics crew, for providing the after ride BBQ and get together.
 That made for such a wonderful way to end the day of riding amongst the wonders of nature, that is Yosemite National Park.
 I'm already looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## RJWess (May 19, 2014)

That is one ride I would love to do. I am sure it was amazing.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 19, 2014)

*Yes .... & YES ......*

Wow ... what a day - what a weekend - PERFECT WEATHER too ... 

   This whole Yosemite ride began as a thought amongst riders from CYCLONE COASTER & the ROLLING RELICS initially as we rode together at some events of each others in 2013. Well - the dream became a reality last weekend with PERFECT sunny weather - clear skies @ temps in the mid 70's to lower 80's in the Yosemite Valley - the CYCLONE COASTER riders caravan was on Friday morning with a leisure drive up to Yosemite with stops @ the 6th leg of the Amgen bicycle Road race near Magic Mountain & the Sunmaid raisin plant along with a incredible BBQ dinner in Fresno @ the Dog House Grill. From there we drove to the Hotel which was a few minutes from the entrance of Yosemite which wasn't appreciated until the return drive after the ride & BBQ. 

   Many thanks to the Rolling Relics our family up North with Chris aka Slick & Karla for doing a "test ride" last weekend to get a sort of heads up on the Yosemite ride & to Brian & Carlos manning the grills after the ride in Yosemite picnic area right next to the falls - That's what these rides are all about - expect the unexpected - The BBQ was stocked - Carne Asada grilled peppers & onions - dogs & more asada along with beers & then to top it off Carlos & his flamed smores for desert - made to order - What a great way to end a day in one of the most beautiful settings the world has to offer with a great bunch of bicycle enthusiast. 

   For those who missed this ride - you missed a killer event which will be repeated next year for sure - so mark those calenders & get some money set aside for early reservations in the area - I would book camping or hotel rooms probably 4 - 6 months early for the best places & pricing - Being the first time out - we now have a better idea on the details for the next time we do it - which we hope to do this time again in 2015 

   Slick & I were planning on making announcements after the BBQ - but the last part of the day slipped by with some staying & some heading back - I know I feel the same as Slick on the real success of the Yosemite ride with close to 30 riders enjoying this first time event from all over California - 

I will get some of my pics loaded up on here & facebook on the CYCLONE COASTER page some time later in the week when I have some time to

 Good Times - Great Scenery - it was nice seeing old friends & meeting new ones too - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2014)

it was just so hard getting a good photo with all of those mountains and waterfalls in the way all of the time!
...but yes, Marty's right, I did take a bunch if anyone wants me to go through and pick a few out. let me know if I should start a photo thread or just drop them in here.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2014)

oh, and did someone mention making of s'mores?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2014)

Stop with the pics! I so regret not going! Next year Fo-Sho! That is freaking beautiful guys. Please post as soon as you have a date for next year so I can make plans.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 19, 2014)

*Got to make the most of riding a vintage bicycle .........*

You have to make time to ride these beautiful bikes in beautiful areas - PLUS - when was the last time a vintage balloon bicycle rode in a group ride in Yosemite

 - I always think to myself " what are others doing right now when I out on these incredible rides with breath taking scenery in them - The pictures almost looked like some perfect back drop for a photo studio - you almost couldn't take a bad picture 

 - Over the years we have rode many unique places - last year after driving up to do the Rolling Relics in San Francisco ride the CYCLONE COASTER riders kept going & we rode down Lombard street since we were right there & smoked our brakes literally ( Google the street name & San Francisco to see the street under the images tab for those who don't know what the street is like - STEEP & CURVY ) 

 - The hard core CYCLONE COASTER riders make these trips more interesting with the vast knowledge & making the most of our travels & just make the best of the area you visit - Go to the places that made the area famous & when you do it on a vintage bicycle it's even better - We did the George Barris Car Show the week before in Culver City - the Tour de Fat events - parades - Long Beach Marathon each year - life is too short to say " next year " - you have to make things happen before you can no longer make them happen ... get out there everyone & post some pics 

 - The next years ride will be mid May again since it seems to be the best time as far as weather - climate & scenery & we will post the date as soon as there is actual date scheduled so everyone can make their plans far enough in advance for anyone's budget

 - MANY OPTIONS - from camping in Yosemite park itself & their camp grounds in a tent for $120.00 for 2 nights ... to renting a log cabin that can sleep 15 people ( 6 rooms & seven baths - fire place - BBQ - full kitchen - flat screen TV's washer dryer etc.) about 45minutes outside of the park for around $2400.- for 2 nights - & everything in-between & above ....

 - We had a great time - Frank


----------



## abe lugo (May 19, 2014)

*Frank, you mean 240.00 not 2400.00*

yeah we found 114.00 a night in Mariposa, at a nice hotel.
We had a great time too. great find on the bike shirts if you were lucky enough to get one early.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2014)

I thought Frank meant $2400 to rent the 15 person cabin for 2 nights?? If enough people go, that's less than $100/night per person. Totally doable!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 19, 2014)

*I'd like to buy a vowel.*



markivpedalpusher said:


> That would be B*** W******




Oooh its like wheel of fortune! I suck at that game.


----------



## old hotrod (May 19, 2014)

*I took a few...*

Here is a link to my pics...great time for sure...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157644797851653/


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2014)

i'm a lousy photographer,but got a few shots.


----------



## dfa242 (May 20, 2014)

Can't imagine a more beautiful place to ride - good for you folks and thanks for the pics.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2014)

*That's what I meant Mike .... less than $100.- per person .....*



fordmike65 said:


> I thought Frank meant $2400 to rent the 15 person cabin for 2 nights?? If enough people go, that's less than $100/night per person. Totally doable!




Yep 15 person capacity in these log cabins up there that I found online @ $2400.- for 2 nights - that is $1200.- per night divided by max capacity 15 people - which is 6 bedrooms ( two rooms had king beds - two rooms had queen beds & 2 rooms had a mix of one full bed & one twin bed in them - plus there is probably a sleeper sofa of something ) - 

$1200.- a night divided by 15 people = $80.- per person plus tax 
$1200.- a night divided by 10 people = $120.- per person plus tax 

Plus you would all be at one place having a great time in a great setting rather than scattered all over in different hotels around the area & you could bring some breakfast & BBQ items & eat right at the log cabin which saves on money overall to ... 

Just a thought for next year ... As it gets closer we'll figure something out that works for everyone ... Frank


----------



## abe lugo (May 20, 2014)

*ha thanks for clearing that up Frank!*

Our hotel was like 250.00 for two nights
Didn't have to hide the food from da Bears either!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Yep 15 person capacity in these log cabins up there that I found online @ $2400.- for 2 nights - that is $1200.- per night divided by max capacity 15 people - which is 6 bedrooms ( two rooms had king beds - two rooms had queen beds & 2 rooms had a mix of one full bed & one twin bed in them - plus there is probably a sleeper sofa of something ) -
> 
> $1200.- a night divided by 15 people = $80.- per person plus tax
> $1200.- a night divided by 10 people = $120.- per person plus tax
> ...




I'm down for that. That's 2 spots filled! Better hurry guys. They're going fast!


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> Our hotel was like 250.00 for two nights
> Didn't have to hide the food from da Bears either!




While Frank and Scott were over at our room for the card game the local Racoons, Frick and Frack were cleaning out their room.
They climbed up the down spout to the second floor and opened the screen and sliding glass door.
With Racoons like these guys, the Bears were the least of our worries.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 20, 2014)

Looks fun guys!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo (May 20, 2014)

*Could have been worse-missing bike or something!*



cyclingday said:


> While Frank and Scott were over at our room for the card game the local Racoons, Frick and Frack were cleaning out their room.
> They climbed up the down spout to the second floor and opened the screen and sliding glass door.
> With Racoons like these guys, the Bears were the least of our worries.



A day earlier and they would missed the ride


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> A day earlier and they would missed the ride




HAHAHA!!! Slow day at work Abe?


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2014)

That's hilarious!
Thanks, Abe.
I needed that.


----------



## island schwinn (May 20, 2014)

here's a couple more pics from the day.first 2 are the yosemite valley silverking express transporting slick to the picnic area.third is a little buck that was hanging out next to the picnic tables.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2014)

That looks like a great place to ride, especially with such good weather. If I'm ever out there, I'd love to bring one my bikes along for the trip.


----------



## DonChristie (May 20, 2014)

Amazing ride guys! Love it and jealous! I want to go next year for sure!! I just told my wife "51 weeks from now we are gonna go on a Yosemite valley ride"! She said suurrreee.


----------



## Schweirdo (May 21, 2014)

Probably the most enjoyable ride I have been on in years!!! Definitely returning this year!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2014)

some instructions are going to be in order for those of you not too computer savvy, right click on this and open it in a new tab, then click on it to see it full size. if you don't do this it won't show up full size.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2014)

*Amazing!*

Made me dizzy...

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a.../IMG_3721-IMG_3730sm_zps5368a60e.jpg~original

I just left clicked to zoom in. Awesome pic Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2014)

like where's Waldo, Marty and John are somewhere in this shot.







fordmike65 said:


> Made me dizzy...
> 
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a.../IMG_3721-IMG_3730sm_zps5368a60e.jpg~original
> 
> I just left clicked to zoom in. Awesome pic Scott!


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Made me dizzy...
> 
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a.../IMG_3721-IMG_3730sm_zps5368a60e.jpg~original
> 
> I just left clicked to zoom in. Awesome pic Scott!




Super cool feature, Mike!

The view from Glacier Point is one of the grandest in the World.

From the edge that John and I are standing, you can look straight down past your toes, some 3000 vertical feet to the floor of the valley below.
The shear drop is so impressive, that you literally feel like your orbiting the Earth.

When John Muir brought President Theodore Roosevelt to Yosemite for the discussion on whether to include it into the National Park system, he brought him to Glacier Point first. He knew that if his first view of the area was from this vista, the word No would be the furthest thing from his mind.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2014)

Cyclingday's photos from the Yosemite Valley ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2014)

Cyclingday's Panoramic shot.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2014)

the rest of my photos.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2014)

Wait, wait! I forgot this one!
it's been accused that the Huffmans are either too precious or too poor to ride, here's mine in the park, where are the Shelbys Slick?
...oh that's right, you rode a Columbia!


----------



## dougfisk (May 24, 2014)

How far and for how long did you ride?  Is the ride hilly?  How much change in elevation?  Do I need to build a 2 speed like all the cool kids now?


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2014)

there weren't any big hills or inclines.a few small climbs,but i handled them on a single speed.if i can do it,then just about anybody can.
only thing i couldn't do was the hike to the top of the falls  the total ride was about 12-13 miles.it took a while due to the group hiking up to the falls,but we got back in plenty of time to have a few hours of daylight and grub time.


----------



## M.Martian (May 25, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> How far and for how long did you ride?  Is the ride hilly?  How much change in elevation?  Do I need to build a 2 speed like all the cool kids now?




The ride was pretty flat overall.  I did it with no problem on the hiwheel.  I think the biggest hill to climb would be considered a small overpass.  There was one decent descent to liven things up a little bit for a bike with no brakes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 31, 2014)




----------

